# Cast Iron



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Can someone advise me as to what brands of cast Iron are best for cooking. What about the preseasoned pans that you can buy at sporting goods stores or ranch supply stores?

Thanks1:cowboy:


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I've got a couple wagner and several lodge. I bought the lodge and they were supposedly preseasoned but I washed them and then seasoned them myself. I was told that was what I should do. They work perfectly. good luck


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

I use Lodge. I always preseason my pans regardeless of wait the insturctions say.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

when i think of cast iron, I think of lodge. That being said, I'm not picky as there really isnt a lot that can go wrong with a cast iron pan. Always season your own.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I have at least 30 cast iron pieces, all gathered from garage sales, second hand stores and a couple buried in old trapper cabin sites. Even the rusty and pitted ones can be brought back to life and are SO much better than new. My favorite are Griswold but I have a lot of Wagner Ware too that are awesome. I bought a new cast iron skillet once, don't remember the brand but I finally gave it away, never could get a good smooth finish on the dang thing.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I am with Grammascabin look for old cast iron at auctions, garage sales and flea markets. Do a web search to get current prices on new to make sure you do not over pay. I have found some pretty rusted skillets that are now just fine. U tube videos on how to get rid of rust and season them. I have used WD 40 let it soak in then a wire brush followed by steel wool then sandpaper (rough to smooth) to get one pan cleaned up. After the rust was gone a good soapy hot water wash to get WD off then in the oven 350F for an hour, wash with hot soapy water, rinse then back in the oven to make sure all the grease/oil was off. Wipe the pan with a cooking oil soaked rag then heat it up. Keep taking it out every hour and oiling it up over a period of 6 to 8 hours. Then fry some bacon it in and let the oil sit in the pan. One of my favorite pans. If you use a non-food product like I did make sure you get it off before you cook with it. 

Nothing wrong with new but why pay the price if you do not need to? I am considering buying new Lodge Dutch Oven flat lid with lip as my ovens are all small and have rounded top lids. I cannot seem to find one large enough with flat lid. I want one to take camping and place charcoal on top of without having it fall off. I currently have to bury the oven in hole with coals which works really well but many places would rather I did not dig hole to put my fire and oven in. The flat lid with lip you an put charcoal under and on top without falling off.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm with the Old Cast users. I have alot of cast. Shhhhhhh, don't tell anyone,but I've even made stepping stones(upside down) out of cast that is not Griz or Wagner(I keep the good stuff in the house).


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Absolutely love cooking In cast iron. Have several vintage Wagner pieces. Should you have an electric or glass top stove, look for smooth bottoms (some have a ridge). Cooks great on my new induction cooktop!


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Now you made me take a count! :grin:

I have:

9 cast iron fry pans. Most are old Griswold or Wagner's. 

One is a pre-seasoned Lodge that I bought since it was so cheap and "new". But I don't like the rough finish which I have sanded down.

3 cast iron stove top flat botom Dutch Ovens: 1 Griswold; 1 Wagner and 1 no name.

2 Lodge Campfire Dutch Ovens w/legs

I buy most of my cast iron at the local Flea Market. Some dealers are out of their ever loving minds with the prices they ask. I have never paid more then $5.00 for any piece of cast iron cook ware.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I also have a lot of old cast iron and use something everyday. I have mostly griswold and wagner but use an old no-name skillet most of all. The only new piece I ever purchased was a Lodge griddle from Rural King. The surface is not smooth like the old pieces and I don't like using it at all. I'd like to see if I could get it ground down a little.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

O.K. so the consensus seems to be either Wagner or Griswold. Lodge if I absolutely can't find those two.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

We have several pieces including Lodge, a couple of no names and a Tramontina 6 quart enameled dutch oven that the wife and I love. 

I have to agree that the Lodge cookware is rough finished. However, I have used my 5 quart Dutch oven so much, especially for making gravy, that the bottom and halfway up the sides is as smooth as glass now.

I do plan to start looking in antique stores, flea markets and yard sales for some older pieces. The more I use cast iron, the better I like it!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Like others have said, if you have a electric or flat top range, make sure the bottom is flat. Some of the vintage pieces that I've seen should be reclassified as bowls due to the rounded bottoms.

If you're new to cast iron, you won't find Wagner or Griswold being sold new today as they don't make them anymore. I would stay away from antique stores, also. Go with garage sales.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a gas stove so the bottoms are not a problem. I will look for garage sales. Thank You.


----------

